
Adblock Plus offers workaround to block Facebook ads again - ailinykh
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/11/adblock-plus-offers-workaround-to-block-facebook-ads-again/
======
parent5446
Any word on when uBlock will have it?

~~~
detaro
According to the article right now, if you use EasyList?

